# Forgot to include Appendix 8 with my Tier 4 Visa application



## mordavian (Aug 12, 2012)

Guys, I sent in my Tier 4 Student application last week, but I didn't know I have to fill out the Appendix 8 form. Is it possible to send in the appendix 8 form now after I have already submitted my application last week?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mordavian said:


> Guys, I sent in my Tier 4 Student application last week, but I didn't know I have to fill out the Appendix 8 form. Is it possible to send in the appendix 8 form now after I have already submitted my application last week?


You can't if you have already sent in your supporting documents. You can try sending an email to WorldBridge and inform them about your mistake, but don't expect any positive reponse, if you get any reply at all.
Just hope when they look at your application, they notice you haven't included Appendix 8, and instead of rejecting you and keeping the fees, they contact you and ask you to send in the missing form.


----------



## mordavian (Aug 12, 2012)

Joppa said:


> You can't if you have already sent in your supporting documents. You can try sending an email to WorldBridge and inform them about your mistake, but don't expect any positive reponse, if you get any reply at all.
> Just hope when they look at your application, they notice you haven't included Appendix 8, and instead of rejecting you and keeping the fees, they contact you and ask you to send in the missing form.


Yes I hope they contact me, cause $500 is a lot to pay for an application


----------



## mordavian (Aug 12, 2012)

Joppa said:


> You can't if you have already sent in your supporting documents. You can try sending an email to WorldBridge and inform them about your mistake, but don't expect any positive reponse, if you get any reply at all.
> Just hope when they look at your application, they notice you haven't included Appendix 8, and instead of rejecting you and keeping the fees, they contact you and ask you to send in the missing form.


Joppa, is it possible to get a Tier 4 Visa in the USA without an appendix 8? Because my CAS should contain all the information about my course of study, who my sponsor is, my qualification, etc....


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mordavian said:


> Joppa, is it possible to get a Tier 4 Visa in the USA without an appendix 8? Because my CAS should contain all the information about my course of study, who my sponsor is, my qualification, etc....


No. It says clearly that all applicants have to send in completed Appendix 8 as well.


----------



## uk22 (Sep 3, 2012)

mordavian said:


> Guys, I sent in my Tier 4 Student application last week, but I didn't know I have to fill out the Appendix 8 form. Is it possible to send in the appendix 8 form now after I have already submitted my application last week?


Arghh, i did the same thing!

i called the ukba ($12 for a 3 minute phone call) as soon as i realised (3 days after posting my original app) and they said they would leave a note on my file and to post the appendix 8 in asap with a covering letter...this was thursday the week before last. 

I received an email on wed saying "your visa will be despatched shortly etc etc", only to receive one today thanking me for my letter but informing me a decision had already been made on the 29th and my passport sent that day. So i am assuming it was refused, but i will find out for sure tomorrow. feels like such a dumb mistake - but nice to know i'm not the only one

have you heard anything back from yours?


----------



## mordavian (Aug 12, 2012)

uk22 said:


> Arghh, i did the same thing!
> 
> i called the ukba ($12 for a 3 minute phone call) as soon as i realised (3 days after posting my original app) and they said they would leave a note on my file and to post the appendix 8 in asap with a covering letter...this was thursday the week before last.
> 
> ...


I heard nothing about mine. When I asked them by emailing worldbridge. They advised me to wait until my ECO ask for them before sending my appendix 8 in. It sounds like your passport was approved on the 29th though, so can you keep me updated?


----------



## uk22 (Sep 3, 2012)

mordavian said:


> I heard nothing about mine. When I asked them by emailing worldbridge. They advised me to wait until my ECO ask for them before sending my appendix 8 in. It sounds like your passport was approved on the 29th though, so can you keep me updated?


Oh the worst part is not hearing anything! It would be amazing if it was approved..but i'm thrown by the second email/copious amounts of forums i have poured through. In any case I will post when i know for sure


----------



## mordavian (Aug 12, 2012)

uk22 said:


> Oh the worst part is not hearing anything! It would be amazing if it was approved..but i'm thrown by the second email/copious amounts of forums i have poured through. In any case I will post when i know for sure



It does sound like it was approved when I read your situation.


----------



## uk22 (Sep 3, 2012)

mordavian said:


> It does sound like it was approved when I read your situation.


Yes!! i received my passport today, visa inside...very relieved as i too start end of september and had already booked my flight to london.

i genuinely wish you the best of luck with sorting yours...

this visa stuff is too stressful!


----------



## mordavian (Aug 12, 2012)

uk22 said:


> Yes!! i received my passport today, visa inside...very relieved as i too start end of september and had already booked my flight to london.
> 
> i genuinely wish you the best of luck with sorting yours...
> 
> this visa stuff is too stressful!



That is awesome! Congratulation. Do you by chance have skype? I want to ask you a few things.


----------

